# What gas do you think is best?



## yellowjacket19 (Aug 5, 2009)

Shell, Sunoco, BP, Valero, or Mobile?


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Chevron is personally my favorite and I try to fill up only with it.

Although I'm not against using Shell, Mobil or Texaco... I stay away from crappy off brands like Conoco, Valero, grocery store gas, walmart/sams gas.

Basically I only will put Chevron, Shell, Mobil or Texaco in the GTO... no exceptions unless I'm stranded somewhere and its all I could get.

In the end all gas comes down the same pipelines and theirs really only minor differences.... for instance Chevron adds Techron and so on and so on... each brand or most of the top brands have some kind of additive.

If you use a good fuel treatment additive every once in a while like Lucas Fuel System Treatment... you can probably get away with using not so good gas. All the additives do is keep everything cleaner... less buildup in the engine parts. 

Lucas Fuel System Treatment or Seafoam is supposed to be some of the best Fuel System Cleaners you can get. I like the Lucas over the Seafoam becaues all I have to do is add it to a full tank of gas... Seafoam is different but works great also.

Oh and it should be a no brainer but.... 93 octane all the way!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shell V-power. Chevron is also good but too pricey around here.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Chevron is usually same price as shell around where I live in Houston... just gotta find the part of town that generally has lower gas prices and only fill up there. For instance one side of town is always like 20 cents higher then the other where i live so I only fill up on the other side of town. If I need gas and dont want to drive all the way over to the other side (only about a 10-15 min drive cause I dont live in Houston... live in the clear lake area) Ile just put in like 10 bucks at a higher priced gas station til Im on the otherside of town for the cheaper gas prices.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

*I work in the fuel business*

Chevron is real anal about their product. Texaco is also Chevron but depending where you get it, it could be anything in the ground but still has the Techron additive.
Mobil which is also Exxon is good also. 
Shell has gotten better recently. It's also the same gas distributed by Circle K stores and is usually cheaper there. It used to leave a yellow film on my fill valves (possibly sulfur?) but not anymore. 
Since Amoco became BP they haven't been maintaining their refineries that well and have had some "incidents". I wouldn't trust them.
Sunoco buys their fuel from wherever they can broker it cheapest. It could be anything on any given day. (possibly different in the north east)
Valero=crap
Hess=crap
Marathon=crap
Trans Montaigne=crap
Citgo=crap
Race Track=could be anything=crap. Just like Sunoco
U gas=crap
Coastal=crap (although mt IROC Daytona used to love it back in the day)
Presently my car seems to run best on Shell and I can get it cheaper than Mobil or Chevron. I use Mobil second and Chevron third. Not that I have anything against the the quality of Chevron fuel. It's personal, I hate the attitude of their terminal operators. And it takes two to three times as long to load a truck at their terminal due to their set up, procedures, antiquated system ect. Whereby costing me time and money so I figure if I don't buy their product I won't have to load there as often. Plus they killed a lot of people in Ecuador by neglecting the environment. Just A-holes all around. I operate in South Florida and these are the products I deal with.
How's that for some insider down low?:cheers


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I have recently been getting Chevron 93 octane around here for about 2.60 a gal... it recently spiked a little this past week up to around 2.70 a gal. How do those prices compare to other places around the U.S.?


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

*Must be nice*

I got Shell 93 from Circle K last night for $2.83. Across the street (Literally) the same fuel a Shell was $2.93. I've seen Chevron as high as $2.99 and cheap gas as low as $2.78. That's today FYI. The price in the port changes at 6pm if it does change. That's industry standard.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

PB 93 seems the best around me.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I won't run any gas thats been watered down from the refinery with "detergents" or "nitrogen enriched" or "invigorate".

BPs gas is the worst. I won't get gas from them because they cut it with so much crap, your mileage literally drops 10%.

I usually get 93 from Fleet Farm. I've never had a problem with their gas, and they always have discounts. Unfortunately as you go north in this state, they seem to think that 91 is premium, and still charge you $0.20 more than for 87.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I won't run any gas thats been watered down from the refinery with "detergents" or "nitrogen enriched" or "invigorate".
> 
> BPs gas is the worst. I won't get gas from them because they cut it with so much crap, your mileage literally drops 10%.


You are wrong thinking that all gas companies don't put additives to their gas..


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

BP and shell only i disagree on the bp millage drop. But I'm thinking of running 100% ethanol in my daily and the goat. I can get e85 for 1.50$ a gallon........... even with the reduce millage i would still end up a head a pay 2.85$ for premium, I know what it does to my dd and i like it


----------



## turdbass (Aug 6, 2009)

Another question about gas...what gas have you found to give you the best gas mileage?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> You are wrong thinking that all gas companies don't put additives to their gas..


How so? Its pretty common just about everywhere you go in WI to find gas that has a 10% ethanol blend (they call it "reformulated" here) which I can live with, but I don't see every brand of gas advertising additives to clean your valves, fuel injectors, and all that other BS that some claim. Besides, if I felt the need, I'd use Sea Foam, not some silly BP mix that may or may not work.

I've had real good luck with Fleet Farm gas... I believe they get their petroleum products from Citgo under contract. I've been using their gas almost exclusively for the past four years, and I've never had issues with icing in winter, clogged filters, diminished mileage, etc.

As for the BP & lower mileage thing, I just noticed it on a road trip. I filled up my Grand Am once with BP and headed up to Minneapolis for a wedding and got 380 miles out of my 12 gallon tank. On the way back, I filled up with Citgo and got 450 out of it. Just an observation.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> As for the BP & lower mileage thing, I just noticed it on a road trip. I filled up my Grand Am once with BP and headed up to Minneapolis for a wedding and got 380 miles out of my 12 gallon tank. On the way back, I filled up with Citgo and got 450 out of it. Just an observation.


Dirrent direction on the way back. Maybe more hills to go up, different temps, maybe more agressive driving to get home after a long weekend...

Not a good arguement.

Same path, same driving conditions, and different gas. Until then, its all just theory. If you got worse gas milage from certain brands, the government would have relaese a report and started an investigation. That take that kinda thing very serious.

I'm not indorsing BP, just saying it is the local station I have and have no issues. It is one of the few that offer 93 for my tune without having to drive out of my way to fill up.

As far as the other brands. I'll seach their sites. I can guarentee they all have additives in them. I'll post the results and links.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

After 15 minutes of googling. I seach 3 major bands of gas. All have their own blend of detergents and additives.

Shell V-Power - United States

Products - Sunoco Home Comfort Services

bpinvigorate.com | Invigorate Research Lab


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe it works with long term use, but I just suspected that they were gimmicks. Intake valve and injector buildup sounds like something that would happen from non-use, like how floats would get stuck on the old carburetors. If it's carbon build up, then the gasoline isn't going to fix the real problem, just remedy the symptoms. I agree with 93 first and foremost, but gas is gas to me, so its seems weird that they market their fuels as "quality".


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

i googled also and found that exxon and chevron are the two best fuels. They use less additives. toptiergas.com. GM endorses them


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

just remember that Top Tier Gas is gasoline that has met the standards set up by many car manufacturers and they paid to get that gasoline tested...others might meet the standard but haven't paid to "join the club."...of late, I haven't noticed any better or worse mileage from gasoline brands...I try not to use Citgo because of the Chavez connection...other than that...
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I hate to bring politics onto a car site and will only do it now and then but I have to comment on the 'Chavez connection'. 7-11 only severed ties with Citgo because of the negative publicity. I don't think that the Citgo situation is any worse than the other petroleum companies. It's just more publicized.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

theyellowjacket said:


> i googled also and found that exxon and chevron are the two best fuels. They use less additives. toptiergas.com. GM endorses them


GM also would be out of business if they didn't receive a bail out. Their endorsement really doesn't account for anything these days...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Fuel*

I personally use Sunoco. Not just because they are related to me and my part of the family are the "black sheep" heck that would be reason enough not to use it. A friend works at refinery and his wife is an engineer for the company in a lab. 

The real reason I use it because out of the local stations its the only one that offers 93 octane. Town station Riggins does not only 91. There is a Texaco, Pilot,BP, and Mobil about fifteen minutes away unsure if they have 93.

The lawnmower gets the 87.


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

my "tuned" car pings a lil on citgo or mobil......(weird).... i usually use shell, but am gonna try chevron


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

shell vpower seems to do the job for me.

bp, not so much...i can actually tell the power difference between bp and shell....weird...


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> You are wrong thinking that all gas companies don't put additives to their gas..


my cuzin ownes 5 gas stations 2 gulf 1 moblie 1 sunoco 1 exxon and he tells me. he buys the gas all from the same company so how do u tell if ur gettin good gas ? i think its all bs i hate gas companies. but anyways i do shell v power and moblie


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

All my cars get nothing but Chevron!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will *NEVER EVER EVER use Citgo gasoline*... In fact on the way back from NY from Watkins Glen the only gas station in the area to refuel was CITGO. I refueled at another place further along..

Why won't I use Citgo? 2 words.......... HUGO CHAVEZ. :shutme


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I will *NEVER EVER EVER use Citgo gasoline*... In fact on the way back from NY from Watkins Glen the only gas station in the area to refuel was CITGO. I refueled at another place further along..
> 
> Why won't I use Citgo? 2 words.......... HUGO CHAVEZ. :shutme


+1
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

IMO, politics should be left out of this. Citgo isn't the only gas that comes from a place where they aren't too fond of us..........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That's my view and I will express it. CHAVEZ is the driving force behind CITGO, he uses the profits he takes from us through CITGO to suppress "his people" most of our adversaries provide crude oil. This thread isn't going to go political. 
If you don't like my reason that's just too bad. 
People give their reasons for patronizing different facilities, mine is clearly expressed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO_06 said:


> my cuzin ownes 5 gas stations 2 gulf 1 moblie 1 sunoco 1 exxon and he tells me. he buys the gas all from the same company so how do u tell if ur gettin good gas ? i think its all bs i hate gas companies. but anyways i do shell v power and moblie


+1

In the town where I live, there are 3 gas stations. 1 BP, 1 Mobil, 1 Marathon... neither of which are separated by more than two miles. All are owned by the same person, who also happens to be the town fire chief, and also owns a large freight trucking company just on the outside of town. Considering the guy charges at least $.10-.15 per gallon more than the towns 5 minutes north or south of here, I highly doubt he purchases more than one brand of gas for his three stations.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

*BP and shell only i disagree on the bp millage drop. But I'm thinking of running 100% ethanol in my daily and the goat. I can get e85 for 1.50$ a gallon........... even with the reduce millage i would still end up a head a pay 2.85$ for premium, I know what it does to my dd and i like it *

I am new to the forum and still learning about a lot of things. Running E85 in a car that isn't a ffv could end badly because of etOH's corrosive nature. Specifically with gaskets, hoses, and other similiar type of parts.

Might want to be careful using E85 frequently on a non ffv. I know alot of people that splash blend to get mid level grades and they seem to not notice a difference. Not sure about the long term effects are tho.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That's my view and I will express it. CHAVEZ is the driving force behind CITGO, he uses the profits he takes from us through CITGO to suppress "his people" most of our adversaries provide crude oil. This thread isn't going to go political.
> If you don't like my reason that's just too bad.
> People give their reasons for patronizing different facilities, mine is clearly expressed.


Notice how I worded what I said. You are certainly entitled to your opinion as I am to mine. Yours is no better or worse than mine or vice versa. That wasn't my point. For you to say "If you don't like my reason that's just too bad" is way off as far as the sentiment I expressed goes. Lighten up, no one is attacking your point of view. It wasn't even aimed at you. It was just a generalization.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sometimes I get gas at Taco Bell.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Sometimes I get gas at Taco Bell.


Levity is alway better than politics especially on a car site. Easier to understand. Again, JMO.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

In the manual GM suggests the use of Ethanol in accordance to their specifications. However to get these specifications they tell you to contact:
www.autoalliance.org/fuel_charter.htm.

*Gasoline Specifications*
It is recommended that gasoline meet specifications
which were developed by automobile manufacturers
around the world and contained in the World-Wide Fuel
Charter which is available from the Alliance of Automobile
Manufacturers at www.autoalliance.org/fuel_charter.htm.
Gasoline meeting these specifications could provide
improved driveability and emission control system
performance compared to other gasoline.
5


These cars are not Flex-fuel vehicles. I don't know to what percent the Ethanol will be detrimental to the motor but its not worth it. I would not run E-85. Personally I don't like running the 10% most stations are have. 

This is taken from the manual, pay attention to what it says about MMT.


*Additives*
To provide cleaner air, all gasolines in the United States
are now required to contain additives that will help
prevent engine and fuel system deposits from forming,
allowing your emission control system to work properly. In
most cases, you should not have to add anything to your
fuel. However, some gasolines contain only the minimum
amount of additive required to meet U.S. Environmental
Protection Agency regulations. General Motors
recommends that you buy gasolines that are advertised
to help keep fuel injectors and intake valves clean. If your
vehicle experiences problems due to dirty injectors or
valves, try a different brand of gasoline. Also, your
GM dealer has additives that will help correct and prevent
most deposit-related problems.
*Gasolines containing oxygenates, such as ethers and
ethanol, and reformulated gasolines may be available in
your area to contribute to clean air. General Motors
recommends that you use these gasolines, particularly if
they comply with the specifications described earlier.*

*Notice:* Your vehicle was not designed for fuel that
contains *methanol*. Do not use fuel containing
methanol. It can corrode metal parts in your fuel
system and also damage the plastic and rubber
parts. That damage would not be covered under
your warranty.
Some gasolines that are not reformulated for low
emissions may contain an octane-enhancing additive
called methylcyclopentadienyl manganese tricarbonyl
(MMT); ask the attendant where you buy gasoline
whether the fuel contains MMT. General Motors does not
recommend the use of such gasolines. Fuels containing
MMT can reduce the life of spark plugs and the
performance of the emission control system may be
affected. The malfunction indicator lamp may turn on.
If this occurs, return to your authorized GM dealer
for service.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder if nitromethane is corrosive... they should add that to our gas.:willy:


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

HP11 said:


> IMO, politics should be left out of this. Citgo isn't the only gas that comes from a place where they aren't too fond of us..........


couldnt have said it better myself......


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

HP11 said:


> IMO, politics should be left out of this. Citgo isn't the only gas that comes from a place where they aren't too fond of us..........


Wow I didn't know Florida, Colorado, Utah, Wyoming, Montana, South Dakota and Alaska were places where they weren't too fond of us. Oh wait , that's places where we can't drill because our own government blocks us, forcing us to buy oil from places that hate us. 

Hugo Chavez is garbage. Human debris. By buying Citgo you fuel a Marxist government that is slowly destroying that country and poisoning the region with anti US sentiment.


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

I use shell v-power most of the time, in fact paid $2.66 for it today. We don't have chevrons down here or else I would try them but I usually get the best mileage from shell


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> +1
> 
> In the town where I live, there are 3 gas stations. 1 BP, 1 Mobil, 1 Marathon... neither of which are separated by more than two miles. All are owned by the same person, who also happens to be the town fire chief, and also owns a large freight trucking company just on the outside of town. Considering the guy charges at least $.10-.15 per gallon more than the towns 5 minutes north or south of here, I highly doubt he purchases more than one brand of gas for his three stations.


good point but thats what he told me so who knows as long as the goat runs strong im happy:cool


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no problem giving money to scumbags for a little vitamin G. I give money to scumbags in the form of tax, too.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I have no problem giving money to scumbags for a little vitamin G. I give money to scumbags in the form of tax, too.



That is very true. There is one big difference though, you have no choice in paying taxes, but you have a choice helping fuel a Marxist government. 
My opinion on where I chose NOT to do business for the reason I stated apparently touched a nerve. 

This thread is an opinion on where you purchase your fuel and why if one chooses to say. Whether anyone agrees or disagrees with ones opinion based on their opinion is irrelevant. 

We're gonna end where this thread is headed. Get the thread back on track.


----------



## ROCKY06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quality control from the refinery to your tank means as much as the brand. I know Exxon, Shell, and most major brands spot check stations to make sure it's what the sign says it is. Shady distributors or those that don't check their tasks for contamination cause alot of problems. And don't buy gas when a truck is unloading. Most pickups are a few inches off the bottom of the tank so the pump doesn't pick up crud and water that settles. When the truck unloads all this gets stirred up.


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

Sunoco and Chevron hands down... Because they currently make up part of my stock portfolio. :lol:

Gas is a commodity, its all the same stuff, the additives are all the same too. 

I do almost exclusively buy Sunoco simply because they're the closest stations to my house and my work. And I like the fact that they're the only stations in town that stock race gas. (even if I've never bought any)


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd written a long winded post a couple years ago about the process of gasoline production from crude oil and how its properties effect the combustion process in controlled explosions... so I'll try not to duplicate it with another boring post or rewrite. 

ZZZzzzz, I'll just say I spent the better part of a 30 year engineering career working on oil tankers running crude oil from sources in West Africa, Middle East and North Sea fields, along with refined products to/from many major costal refinery's and tank farms on the Gulf Coast, East Coast, several Caribbean islands and a few Europe country's for Hess, Shell, Mobil, Exxon, Fina, Chevron and Citgo.... plus a couple unreps for the Navy along the way when I worked on a couple of civilian crewed fleet oilers. We'd also carry the **** high hydro carbon content compounds used to reformulate regular gas (which is how its transported in bulk from the refinery) from its raw gasoline state into the consumable pump forms of reg, mid and premium grade fuels. 

Ships typically burn $20k~$30k or more $ a day in fuel when they are underway so all the go juice is sampled before and during the refueling process for quality testing to confirm its within spec for chemical composition, BTU content, specific gravity, etc. I've had the pleasure of talking to many a refinery lab rat and production engineering types over the years about the fuel we received and would always steer the conversation to general consumer used products we all love to burn in our rides, along with the lubes to keep em running. Reading thru this thread I found a lot of great responses, so I'm just gonna add a couple bullets that are not intended to offend. 



turdbass said:


> Another question about gas...what gas have you found to give you the best gas mileage?


Good question but answers will vary depending on everyone's personal experiences, which might have more to do with product quality from the local distributors, seasonal additives and geographically required additives or blends, more so than brand specific stations. In my area I've found Exxon, Mobil, Sunoco and BP to be pretty consistent in providing the same response I'm looking for from my goat's engine. But in my travels to other areas of the country I've also gotten something less from each brand which is probably due to differences in formulations used in my local area vrs where I've traveled. I biased about Shell from their product quality in the past and its negitive effect on my rides back in the 80's and early 90's. Chrevon and Texaco aren't available where I live.

Mileage based from a fuel composition perspective, has a lot to do with the actual percentage of ethanol blended into the crude oil based raw gasoline, plus "clean burn" additives, along with the true octane received at the pump. I don't want to go into the boring thermodynamic principles of the combustion process within an engine cylinder, so... in short efficiency is a relationship between pressure, temperature and volume. So a fuel with a high BTU content, stable ignition properties and plenty of air in the mix, will provide the best bang for the buck. Modern gas with higher ethanol content and so called "oxygenated additives", even with a true 93 octane will result in lower mileage. Basically, ethanol has a lower BTU content vrs the crude oil derived hydrocarbon molecules and oxygenated additive compounds are used to help prolong combustion to lower the amount of unburned hydrocarbon particles that remain after combustion... hence lower green house gases and smog. During combustion, once the oxygen level drops below the percentage needed to support combustion of hydrocarbon molecules, the fire goes out and unburned fuel remains to exit the cylinder via the exhaust. Oxygenated additives slow the burn rate and decrease the maximum firing pressure obtained while increasing the exhaust gas temperature because they lower instantaneous combustion pressure due to slowing down the combustion process. They are basically made from metals like magnesium, which once ignited burn constant and need less oxygen compared to hydrocarbons themselves to sustain combustion. Another quality issue is related to gasoline degrading over time because its a blend of several different hydro carbon based molecule products and binder agents.

So, overall differences can be location dependent, seasonal driven, based on the actual source a distributor obtained the product and a fuels running shelf life before consumption. True feedback comes within a few miles after refueling my goat when I check the avg fuel mileage figure the trip computer shows on the dash if I'm doing the same type of driving.... and that's when I know if I got a tank of crap gas or not. Wish they'd just put the lead back in because most of us are retarded already!



GTO_06 said:


> my cuzin ownes 5 gas stations 2 gulf 1 moblie 1 sunoco 1 exxon and he tells me. he buys the gas all from the same company so how do u tell if ur gettin good gas ? i think its all bs i hate gas companies. but anyways i do shell v power and moblie


His distributor might buy from the spot market thru a broker from several sources or the distributor has a contract with one source for a fixed quantity supply that's pre-purchased based on predicable seasonal market demand, maybe both. Whoever the supplier is they are supposed to bled the formulation of the brand they are supplying to.... which isn't always how it plays out. 



ROCKY06 said:


> Quality control from the refinery to your tank means as much as the brand. I know Exxon, Shell, and most major brands spot check stations to make sure it's what the sign says it is. Shady distributors or those that don't check their tasks for contamination cause alot of problems. And don't buy gas when a truck is unloading. Most pickups are a few inches off the bottom of the tank so the pump doesn't pick up crud and water that settles. When the truck unloads all this gets stirred up.


Its not oil companies spot checking the product at the pump (at final point of sale its owned by the station owner who is responsible for its quality), its usually a state agency checking for pump accuracy and to verify if the octane is as advertised. Oil companies will spot check distributors to check that the proper brand specific formulation is being sent to their own retail locations.

I was filling my DD at an Exxon station and watched the "Carrol Independent Fuel" truck pull out from that station and roll down the street into the no name station a thousand feet away and start to make his next delivery. Both stations sell fuel for the same price but I use the Exxon station because I know the tanks are newer and likely to have a lower amount of contaminants in them as the place down the road. Yea, I hate pumping gas if they are getting or just received a delivery.... I've been burned before and will not do it with the GTO.



Kraemer said:


> Gas is a commodity, its all the same stuff, the additives are all the same too.


Pretty much, with the names changed to confuse the public into thinking brand X is better than brand Y.... while both X and Y are produced by the same refinery that is owned by brand Z. They pay marketing people to come up with those names so maybe I'd buy gas with a proton-phystomtomitor additive that claims to shoot flames out my exhaust on demand. Lube oils are on the same slippery slope... lol.



GTO JUDGE said:


> Why won't I use Citgo? 2 words.......... HUGO CHAVEZ. :shutme





fergyflyer said:


> Hugo Chavez is garbage. Human debris. By buying Citgo you fuel a Marxist government that is slowly destroying that country and poisoning the region with anti US sentiment.





GTO JUDGE said:


> We're gonna end where this thread is headed. Get the thread back on track.


Sorry Judge I've got to add a few more words to your/fergy's posts on that... I made a living from working a couple of their contracted ships but I won't knowingly buy Citgo products because the Houston based company funnels its profits to fund a world class commie *******!!!



Poncho Dan said:


> Sometimes I get gas at Taco Bell.





Poncho Dan said:


> I wonder if nitromethane is corrosive... they should add that to our gas.:willy:


Lol... one check could be yer wares for burn or blow out holes that have a rusty looking edge. With a seat funnel and tubing leading to your air intake you could supplement the premium gas with Taco Bell generated methane but tuning for that might be a bit hard on the nose... lol.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NO problem Red.. many misinformed or those not knowing this info who then learn this end up not patronizing him as well.


----------

